# Heat mat with dubia roaches



## graham40 (Dec 19, 2011)

I can't seem to get my heat mat to warm up my roach tub. I have never used a heat mat so does it need to be in direct contact with the plastic, does it have to be a surtain way around and what's the best way of sticking it to the plastic as Sellotape doesn't work lol


----------



## popitgoes (Oct 24, 2010)

graham40 said:


> I can't seem to get my heat mat to warm up my roach tub. I have never used a heat mat so does it need to be in direct contact with the plastic, does it have to be a surtain way around and what's the best way of sticking it to the plastic as Sellotape doesn't work lol


i use a 47x11" heatmat and wrap it around the rub my dubia are in and use carpet tape to tape my heatmat to my rub


----------



## graham40 (Dec 19, 2011)

Ye it's a 47x11 and it's taped to the side but it doesn't seem to be making a difference. 
Do they take a while to work


----------



## popitgoes (Oct 24, 2010)

graham40 said:


> Ye it's a 47x11 and it's taped to the side but it doesn't seem to be making a difference.
> Do they take a while to work


well mine is stated and gets to 28c within 3 or 4 mins of being on mate i dont get why you cant get it hot enough


----------



## graham40 (Dec 19, 2011)

Ye mine is stated it doesn't make sence should I put it in side the rub or does the heat mat have to be a surtain way around or what lol


----------



## popitgoes (Oct 24, 2010)

graham40 said:


> Ye mine is stated it doesn't make sence should I put it in side the rub or does the heat mat have to be a surtain way around or what lol


lol well i set mine up so the side where you can see bronze coloured material is away from the rub

but you could try this i dont know if it will work but it did for me get another rub same size as the 1 you have now and put the heat matt between them but make sure it is wrapped around the rub still this should make it so no heat can escape and should work perfectly


----------



## graham40 (Dec 19, 2011)

That's the way mine is but the bronze side seems warmer to touch lol i am thinking of trying to insulate it. I have this stuff that goes under laminate flooring it hold heat and one side of it is like reflective silver so it would reflect the heat as well


----------



## popitgoes (Oct 24, 2010)

graham40 said:


> That's the way mine is but the bronze side seems warmer to touch lol i am thinking of trying to insulate it. I have this stuff that goes under laminate flooring it hold heat and one side of it is like reflective silver so it would reflect the heat as well


kk hope this works for you if not try the same size rub in a rub idea lol but remember to wrap the heatmat around the rub inside this may help out quite abit


----------

